# Using Kiln Dried Lumber?



## mastfalk (Dec 5, 2016)

Is there any set back to using kiln dried, untreated lumber for smoking? A friend of mine gave me a box of hickory lumber scraps to use. He said to soak them before using so they don't burn too quickly.

Any feedback?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 5, 2016)

As long as you're sure the source and process didn't taint the wood it should be fine. As for soaking, there's no need. You just control the amount of heat and air getting to the smoke wood to control the smoke and prevent flare-ups. In you case, you have various sizes of blocks which can be broken down farther to a usable size for you smoker.

If it's a charcoal smoker chunks are best. If electric with a chip-loader tube the pieces need to be smaller. A vertical propane smoker can benefit from the use of multiple sizes of smoke wood and is only limited by the space between the smoke wood tray and the baffle/water pan. Larger wood starts slower and smokes longer. Smaller wood starts faster and doesn't last as long. A mix of different sizes in propane vertical smokers can give faster onset of smoke and last for a very long time.

You don't want the smoke wood to go to flame, just smolder...not easy with small chips, but is doable if you think outside the box. A burnt-out soup can with smoke wood chips in it can provide a nice slow smoke when placed near the heat source, if all else fails. If you save the lid to the can you regulate the smoke output even more than with an open top can by just setting the lid into the can over the wood.

Just some ideas for you to ponder...

Eric


----------



## mastfalk (Dec 5, 2016)

forluvofsmoke said:


> As long as you're sure the source and process didn't taint the wood it should be fine. As for soaking, there's no need. You just control the amount of heat and air getting to the smoke wood to control the smoke and prevent flare-ups. In you case, you have various sizes of blocks which can be broken down farther to a usable size for you smoker.
> 
> If it's a charcoal smoker chunks are best. If electric with a chip-loader tube the pieces need to be smaller. A vertical propane smoker can benefit from the use of multiple sizes of smoke wood and is only limited by the space between the smoke wood tray and the baffle/water pan. Larger wood starts slower and smokes longer. Smaller wood starts faster and doesn't last as long. A mix of different sizes in propane vertical smokers can give faster onset of smoke and last for a very long time.
> 
> ...



I have a barrel smoker and typically burn mini logs and chunks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 5, 2016)

Ah, you know what to do then.

Eric


----------



## chardaddy2 (Dec 5, 2016)

I get hickory and cherry from a buddy of mine who works at a lumber dry kiln and had great results by putting it in with lit charcoal


----------



## stinkybunny (Dec 18, 2016)

I made a solar kiln to dry wood using a clean 55 gallon steel drum. Drill 2 3" doles right at the bottom and 2 at the top to allow flow. Put a grate in the bottom to allow flow. If the drum isn't already black, paint it a matte black to absorb as much solar heat as possible. When possible I cut wood in the winter when the sap's down so it only takes 6 weeks to dry a batch of 4" chunks. I do 2 batches a year which is plenty for us.


----------

